
Show HN: Build MacOS apps with Golang - Maxence
https://github.com/murlokswarm/app
======
Maxence
Hello there, This is a package to build apps with Golang, HTML and CSS. For
the moment it works only on MacOS but it's designed to be multiplatform.

Wanted to share this with you guys. It would be awesome if you have any
feedbacks. Hope you will find it interesting.

------
tjholowaychuk
Very cool! Can't wait to give this a try.

------
lchsk
Looks interesting, waiting for linux version.

~~~
Maxence
I'm currently battling with the Microsoft Winrt driver but I'd love to see
this happen on Linux too. I guess the driver would use Chromium Embedded
Framework. Contributions on that would be more than welcome.

Thank you for the feedback :).

------
ammmir
really cool, great work! any plans to relax macOS 10.12 as a hard requirement?

~~~
Maxence
Thank you very much for the feedback.

Let see how things going and time available. Apple did a lot of deprecations
between 10.11 and 10.12 which make things a little tricky for older versions.
But it's something which will be needed to be addressed for the future. I
don't want the package to be tied with the latest MacOS version.

